# Eigenen Dateiname Ausgeben



## Ardaric (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich nutze Microsoft Visual Basic 2005 Express um ein VB-Programm zu schreiben. Ich brauche an dieser Stelle dringend den Dateinamen, den meine Programm hat.

App. funktioniert nicht, statt dessen benutze ich My. Allerdings finde ich nicht heraus, wie ich den Dateinamen meines Programmes ausgeben lassen kann.

Hilfe 

Daniel


----------



## wincnc (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo, versuch´s mal mit:

```
My.Application.Info.AssemblyName
```


----------



## Ardaric (4. Januar 2007)

Nein, das funktioniert leider nicht. Wenn ich die Datei umbenenne, erscheint noch der alte Name. Könnte auch der Projektname sein.


----------



## RJZ (5. Januar 2007)

Schau dir "Environment.CommandLine" mal an.


----------

